# Merc 25 2 stroke Prop



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have 1997, 2 stroke, 25hp, mercury, tiller that I got with a beat very beat up prop. The prop on the motor says 48 19640 A40 13p, then lower it says 9632x. Is this the stock prop that came with the motor? I want to purchase a new oem size prop. I am happy with the performance as is but think it is unbalanced. Any other suggestions??


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

That is a stock merc prop for that lower unit by the numbers you gave.  Yes, likely came with the engine.

I put cheap Solas stainless props on all my small outboards, and am running a 13 p solas on my merc 25 now.  I am very happy with the performance.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank You for the info.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

13p in aluminum should treat you well, might need to go down to a 12 or 11p in stainless.


Like a broken record, I'm a huge fan of Turning Point props for performance and price point.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I found a used stock mercury prop for 35.00. The prop paint is peeling but the metal is perfect, not even any dings. Hopefully this works out. 

I also found out my motor has plastic prop nut??


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I also found out my motor has plastic prop nut??


I like the plastic nuts better than the brass ones with the pin. It's as if the entire thing is the locking ring of a nylock nut. Never had one come loose.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

How tight should crank it down? Right now it is hand tight then one turn.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I honestly have never looked up what the actual torque specs are for it. I'm sure they're in the service manual, but I just crank it down until it's snug, then apply firm but not excessive pressure to the ratchet until it stops.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks, I could not find the specs in my manual but it should be fine.


----------

